# Electric docking iron?



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Reading the thread about banding lambs got me wondering if anyone uses an electric docking iron. I currenly have a banded ewe lamb, and the dead/dying tail hanging limp for over a week until it falls off is kind of creeping me out. It just seems gruesome.

I am thinking that removing a tail completely and quickly would suit me better in the future with other lambs. If you do use the docking iron, what are the pros and cons? If you don't, why or why not?


I am still in the learning process and love to hear from those who have experience, so thank you in advance for responding!


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

I had to go look up an electric tail docker as I'd never heard of one. I don't see why it wouldn't work. 

If the dead tail bothers you (which I understand if you still have her in the house) you can cut it off just below the band. I believe some people do that a few days after applying the band. If the end looks at all raw though I'd spray it with a wound spray or betadine. By this point everything should be pretty well sealed off at the end of the dock.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

The family who got me started in sheep a quarter century or more ago ran about 200 ewes and used an electric docking iron. We used to go help process lambs, vaccinate, and shear. Using the docking iron required about the same cast iron stomach as using a dehorning iron on goats. A few of us became very proficient at giving shots because we didn't want to even be near the guy docking tails! If done right, it is probably a much better tool than banding. My memory of going through several hundred lambs in a weekend is that sometimes it wasn't perfect because we were in a hurry, and there was a lot of yelling lambs and sometimes a lot of bleeding. YMMV.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've used one to help dock adult tails. Now thats gruesome! Even with a lidocane injection (OK 2 of them) cutting of gthe tail with a knife and cauterizing with the iron its a horrible job. I was given a nice new set once, its still new, only dusty now.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I used one once, I had a couple of ewes reject lambs. I figured the singed wool smell.
I have also simple cut tails on 4 day old lambs with a sharp knife. For me banding tails and testicles at about 2-3 days is best.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your input! Seems like banding is the most popular option for a reason. 

Thank God (and Chuck), for this site or I'd be out here flailing around willy nilly with no voices of experience to consult.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Docking irons are very effective but I must admit that the ones I used were not electric, they were powered by LPG - and perhaps therein lies the difference. These irons were *HOT* and maybe electric doesn't get up to the required heat to make them effective?

I used to do casual work on a station that docked up to 3,000 lambs and all with a docking iron. The tails came off cleanly and cauterized at the same time so there was minimal or no bleeding and they healed very quickly.

However, for the small holder the cost is probably not worth it. Earthkitty, the dead tail might look awful but I can assure you that it is worrying the lamb not at all. I also don't advise puting a ring on and then cutting the tail off - I've seen too many lambs where infection has crept up before the ring has done it's job. If ringing, put it on and leave it.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I agree with Ronney just leave the bands alone. The electrics I used did get hot enough to start but fell off temp pretty quickly. 
That was on adult sheep that I used it and I expect it would work OK on a small farm flock doing tiny lamb tails OK.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I have used the electric ones a zillion times on pigglets tails ,cuts like butter and sure made life easier .I doubt I would have the guts to dock a sheep with them .


----------

